# Boy or Girl



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Tuesday is the big day when I find out if baby M is a boy or girl!!! I'm so excited!! What do you think, boy or girl???


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

We need a recent photo of you to base it on, Lindsay.:chili::chili: How have you been feeling? Has work let up at all? Hope all is well. :wub:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I was going to say the same thing Sue did about a photo. Think I will wait a little before I cast my vote, just to see what others say. I hope your doing well been thinking about you. Hugs to you Loco, Opey and Emmett. :hugging:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Hee hee! Sue and Barbara - you're far too logical! Love it!

GIRL!!!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

OK, I am going w/boy for no reason except that I recently got a grandson & know how special boys can be. I also feel every girl should have a big brother! :tender::tender:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Here you go Sue! A belly picture. Boy or girl?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Based on your picture, I'm going to say.... A boy!!!! But then again you're showing pretty early..... It could be a girl!!! Heck I don't know???? The baby will be welcomed and loved no matter what gender it is. Do we get to guess names too? LOL You look great, by the way!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Dear Lindsay-- I can see you with either.  I have never been a good guesser..looks like half a pregnant woman to me..:HistericalSmiley:...wishing you a happy day!* :Good luck:*


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Looks like a girl to me.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> Based on your picture, I'm going to say.... A boy!!!! But then again you're showing pretty early..... It could be a girl!!! Heck I don't know???? The baby will be welcomed and loved no matter what gender it is. Do we get to guess names too? LOL You look great, by the way!!


Its not that early Deborah, I'm going to be 19 weeks on Tuesday so I'm just about half way done!!  I really just popped a few weeks ago! We have no preference on gender but am excited to find out!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

lmillette said:


> Its not that early Deborah, I'm going to be 19 weeks on Tuesday so I'm just about half way done!!  I really just popped a few weeks ago! We have no preference on gender but am excited to find out!


Ok then I'm going with a .... Boy!!!!! Boys are great, I have one!! Girls are great too!!! I have one of those also!!!! LOL


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Lindsay, your so cute to post a pic of your belly. I am going to say boy looking at the pic. I am very excited for you. :chili:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm gonna say GIRL!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm going boy. You look great Lindsay!!!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Hmmmmm, it seems like a lot a baby boys being born in Ma lately so I am going to say it's going to swing back to girls again by the time you deliver:thumbsup:. And you do look great!!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm feelin' boy.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

It's kinda hard for me to tell at that angle (looking down at you instead of straight on) and without seeing your face. Whether it's a boy or girl, you look great!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

The belly prediction LOL ... Everyone swore my sister and I were boys based on how my mom carried us, even bought her all blue stuff -- and we were both GIRLS 

My sister - everyone told her she was having a girl, I told her boy... because she carried opposite of what my mom did. And she has had 2 boys.

So I think belly predictions depend more on how your mom carried you 

But to guess... I will guess girl....

Are you and your husband taking anyone else to the appointment? It's such a neat experience  I got to go with my sister.... I remember how in awe our parents were because they didn't have sonograms like that when my mom was pregnant....


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

LuvMyBoys said:


> I'm feelin' boy.




No Laura we want a girl so we can buy Minnie Mouse ears with a great big bow! 

Lindsay, i say a girl, but whatever you have is going to be a lucky baby indeed. As long as baby M is healthy it really doesn't matter, but i'm hoping for a girl...btw you look adorable with your baby belly! I hope that your getting plenty of rest, i know you've been so tired, so rest up girlie. :hugging:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Okay, I'm going to fess up. I have no idea of about that carrying high/low it's a boy/girl thing. None whatsoever...just sneakily wanted to see a photo of you and your belly bump. :blush: So you go and cut off your head.:smpullhair::smpullhair: Grrrrr. So I'm going to go with a BOY. Everyone thought I was having a girl and I really wanted one. Then I found out it was a boy, wrapped my mind around that, had him...and couldn't have been more thrilled. Even 22-years-later It doesn't matter what sex...it just matters that the baby is healthy and most of all loved...and I know that will be the case from meeting you and Shane. :chili:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Whoops, sorry for cutting my head off in the picture! :blush: Shane took the picture this morning so I just used it. Its funny everyone keeps asking me what I think it is and I really have no inkling whatsoever. Shane initially thought girl when he saw the 1st ultrasound picture but he still isn't 100% sure it's a girl and I did have a dream it's girl when I first found out I was pregnant but then recently had a dream it's a boy. There have been lots of boys born lately between our family and friends. So for that fact, it would be convenient to have a boy!  We shall see!! 

Thank you everyone for the nice comments!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I am never right Lindsay, but I keep seeing you with a girl!:tender:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Awww Lindsay, that's a cute baby bump! I'm going to guess it's a girl...but whatever the gender is, this will be one gorgeous baby! Has to be, with such a beautiful mama! (saying because I've met you in person, not because of the no-head picture you posted in this thread hahaa!)

I'm sooo excited to "meet" and watch him/her grow up!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I KNEW Tammy was going to have a girl, but I could see you having either, Lindsay! I'm going to go with girl for you too


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm just excited for another SM baby!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

When I had my baby there was no way to know what gender it will be. But let me tell you, I didn't care. Boy or girl would have been fine with me. All I cared about was having a healthy baby.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

zooeysmom said:


> I KNEW Tammy was going to have a girl, but I could see you having either, Lindsay! I'm going to go with girl for you too


Oh I too knew Tammy would have a girl, I don't know whay, but I did. Buuuut, I think you are going to have a healthy, happy darling little boy :wub:



MalteseJane said:


> When I had my baby there was no way to know what gender it will be. But let me tell you, I didn't care. Boy or girl would have been fine with me. All I cared about was having a healthy baby.


That is so sweet. My Mom had 5 girls, I was my Dad's last hope for a boy, sorry Daddy. And Mom had twins. But my Mom said, each time was different. See did say, that Morning sickness, means lots of hair  Not sure how true that is. 

But either way, I am so happy for you with your upcoming blessing :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Just a wild guess: a girl  
How exciting n congrats once again :chili:


Sent from Kat's iPhone


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Ok! 
I just saw the other thread in the picture post section announcing that its a boy ... I take my wild guess back then... Huge congrats on finding put :chili:


Sent from Kat's iPhone


----------

